# Tourista



## danalto

Je ne comprend pas... 

*CHANTAL* : Salut Samantha !

*SAMANTHA *: Oh salut Chantal, ça va bien ? Oh dis donc raconte-moi comment ça s’est passé au Mexico, tes vacances !

*CHANTAL*: Oh j’te raconte pas, je suis revenue avec une de ces *Tourista *! Mais ça on m’avait prévenu hein, quand tu reviens du Mexico, t’es obligé de revenir avec une Tourista


----------



## Anne345

La tourista est la diarrhée du voyageur.


----------



## Francois114

On l'attrape en buvant l'eau du robinet ou en mangeant _crus_ les délicieux légumes du marché...
Rien de grave, en fin de compte !
François


----------



## danalto

Merci à tout les deux!


----------



## Paf le chien

Francois114 said:


> On l'attrape en buvant l'eau du robinet ou en mangeant _crus_ les délicieux légumes du marché...
> Rien de grave, en fin de compte !
> François



Là, tu t'avance un peu beaucoup  Avec ton régime, c'est la « chiasse maudite » (français de France) ou la « diarrhée du grand calice » (français du  Québec) que tu attrapes dans certains pays (parasitoses) ! Je connais même quelqu'un qui a failli y rester : moi. Et pourtant j'étais averti, j'ai fait très attention et j'avais toute la médication adéquate... 

En fait, la tourista est juste la conséquence d'un changement d'habitudes et surtout de faune (bactéries) alimentaires, et ce, quelles que soient les précautions prises : le passage se fait le plus souvent en douceur, mais plus difficilement chez d'autres. Si le voyage est assez long, elle peut même se re-manifester au retour pour les mêmes raisons...

Ah, et j'oubliais l'essentiel : si la tourista est le plus souvent bénigne, il faut quand même s'en préoccuper : surtout, surtout, boire beaucoup comme dans toutes les diarrhées. Et voire impérativement un médecin au delà de 48H.

Ceci étant dit, bon voyage à toutes et à tous et bonne vacances

​


----------



## Ofboir

Et au fait en français on ne dit pas le Mexico mais le Mexique


----------



## danalto

Ofboir said:


> Et au fait en français on ne dit pas le Mexico mais le Mexique


C'est Samantha qu'il l'à dit, pas moi...


----------



## Paf le chien

danalto said:


> C'est Samantha qu'il l'à dit, pas moi...



C'est du français parlé... et il semble qu'elles ne parlent pas franchement un bon français :

je ne regarde pas la série, mais deux questions de dialogue en 48 heures pour deux fautes de français, ça fait quand même beaucoup... 

Mais bon, « Mexico » c'est peut-être la manière « branchée » pour parler du Mexique aujourd'hui


----------



## vittel

Samantha est le stéréotype de la blonde écervelée et nunuche mais attachante, faire des erreurs de français fait parti du personnage et contribue à l'humour de la série (je regarde de temps en temps quand j'allume la TV avant le JT).


----------



## Paf le chien

vittel said:


> Samantha est le stéréotype de la blonde écervelée et nunuche mais attachante, faire des erreurs de français fait parti du personnage et contribue à l'humour de la série (je regarde de temps en temps quand j'allume la TV avant le JT).



Merci pour la précision : j'en tiendrais compte, car ça a l'air de plaire...


----------



## parasian

Paf le chien said:


> Mais bon, « Mexico » c'est peut-être la manière « branchée » pour parler du Mexique aujourd'hui


 
Ou alors :
Quand tu reviens de Mexico (= la ville)
Sinon :
Quand tu reviens du Mexique (= le pays)


----------



## Paf le chien

parasian said:


> Ou alors :
> Quand tu reviens de Mexico (= la ville)
> Sinon :
> Quand tu reviens du Mexique (= le pays)



« [...] comment ça s’est passé au Mexico, tes vacances ! »

donc c'est soit « *à* Mexico » soit « *au* Mexique » : pas d'erreur possible.

Mais j'ai entendu dire qu'ils le font exprès de mal parler...


----------



## itka

Je ne crois pas que même Samantha pourrait dire _"je reviens du Mexico"_... Il y a des fautes "populaires"... celle-là n'en est pas. C'est une faute de quelqu'un qui parle mal français, donc je pense comme Paf-le-Chien, soit *au *Mexi*que*, soit *à* Mexi*co.*


----------



## danalto

vittel said:


> ...quand j'allume la TV avant le *JT*).


Qu'est que JT veut dire?


----------



## Punky Zoé

JT = Journal télévisé, les informations quoi!


----------



## danalto

Merci! (Je l'avait pensé)
Est qu'il y a une site qu'éxplique les acronymes?


----------



## Punky Zoé

Celui-ci semble le plus complet.


----------



## danalto

Merci, Zoé


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

itka said:


> Je ne crois pas que même Samantha pourrait dire _"je reviens du Mexico"_... Il y a des fautes "populaires"... celle-là n'en est pas. C'est une faute de quelqu'un qui parle mal français, donc je pense comme Paf-le-Chien, soit *au *Mexi*que*, soit *à* Mexi*co.*


Ils *inventent *une nouvelle "mauvaise façon" de parler dans cette série, qui est justement propre à Samantha. Il va falloir vous y faire. C'est ce qui fait partie du "comique", normalement...


----------



## danalto

Et moi je dois écrire les dialogues italiens...


----------



## itka

Ah bon ! Il va falloir que je regarde au moins une fois pour mettre à jour mes connaissances culturelles !

Bon courage pour traduire ça, Danalto !


----------



## danalto

itka said:


> Bon courage pour traduire ça, Danalto !


J'en ai assez, de courage, merci!


----------

